# Victory Sonics Power Supply



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I recently purchased a 30 amp power supply from fellow member Victor_Inox. I am very pleased with it. It maintains voltage, 14.21 or so, even under heavy loads. Has a built in automatic cooling fan and switchable input voltage 120/230. It also features 3 outputs and a indicator light. Victor also ships it with wall adaptor. Nice extra. Almost forgot. As mentioned below the adjustable output voltage did work well. When you adjust, the decrease/increase is smooth and predictable. 

I asked several questions before my purchase and Victor answered all of them promptly. I received the power supply within the week after I paid. Excellent customer service. 

The price was higher than the cheap eBay power supplies but you get what you pay for. The fact that I own a cheap one and looked elsewhere should tell you all you need to know. It's my understanding that power supplies will be available in different power variations. Have to talk to Victor about that. I only use these for head unit testing and for small amps. It perfoms well and I will be purchasing another soon. Thanks Victor.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Enjoy, BTW that pot on the left is where you can adjust voltage even under heavy load and it will maintain it within 0.1V all the way up to 30 Amp constant load at what point it will start to sag before overload circuit kicks in.


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

A new satisfied customer here!!

Thanks again for the great power supply at a great price Victor!!

Great guy to deal with and someone who really knows his electronics to the nth degree!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you Ryan for kind words, enjoy your new toy!
For those who interested I sell these at one third of the retail of 30A Cascade Audio PSU.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah I picked up one of those as well a couple weeks ago. 
Haven't gotten around to firing it up yet but from feedback I've read they're a good supply.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone interested I have them in stock.


----------



## Beezlebub (Dec 6, 2014)

Can I use this to run my car amp in the house on my home stereo?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Beezlebub said:


> Can I use this to run my car amp in the house on my home stereo?


That`s main purpose, yes. regular 120V household receptacle is all you need to make it work.


----------



## Ashunte (Sep 23, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Anyone interested I have them in stock.


website?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Ashunte said:


> website?


PM will do just as fine or just email me.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you make larger power supplies? Can it be used with a battery (charging circuit)?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bigdwiz said:


> Do you make larger power supplies? Can it be used with a battery (charging circuit)?


not yet. You can get great current possibility with battery in parallel.
plus it will keep your battery charged. set voltage to 12.5 and keep it connected permanently or set it to 13.8 for quick charge .
or you can always parallel these using diodes. if battery is inconvenient somehow.


----------



## 14995 (Aug 12, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> not yet. You can get great current possibility with battery in parallel.
> plus it will keep your battery charged. set voltage to 12.5 and keep it connected permanently or set it to 13.8 for quick charge .
> or you can always parallel these using diodes. if battery is inconvenient somehow.


----------



## tbone4590 (Jan 8, 2016)

hey i'm curious how much rms wattage that power supply that you offer can handle, i'm looking for something to run an amp that will be pushing out about 500 watts rms


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

tbone4590 said:


> hey i'm curious how much rms wattage that power supply that you offer can handle, i'm looking for something to run an amp that will be pushing out about 500 watts rms


500watt is easy.
As rule of thumb you can use 1/8 formula. Rms/8 is power drawn.
Unless you play sinewave this psu will handle 500watt Rms without breaking a sweat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------

